# 16 year old friend gone



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My sweet 6 pound dog was put to sleep yesterday. It was the humane thing to do but I will miss him so much. He was a loyal, dedicated companion who was with me almost all the time. He and I lived alone in this house until I rescued the two cats. I am sorry but cats just aren't dogs. I cried my eyes out last night and these cats could care less. I have never experienced the intimacy that this small dog and I shared. I can't wait for time to lighten the pain.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope the pain passes quickly but the wonderful memories remain.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. Its like loosing a family member. Tell us more about him. How long did you have him? What kind of dog was he? How did you get him?

Hes with the angels now waiting for you on the other side.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog. I really relate to what you said, I can't wait for time to lighten the pain. I understand completely, as do other members who have lost a pet, which unfortunately is most of us.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My dog was a Pomeranian and a really beautiful guy. Up until his last year people always thought he was a puppy. I had him his whole life and we did purchase him. My daughters wanted this type of dog. They grew up and moved out and he became my constant companion. I work from home and I spent a lot of time with this dog. He followed me everywhere in the house and we slept and ate together. He was little with a big heart to protect me. Within the last few weeks, although sick, he chased a large Labrador away from me after it jumped into my yard. I was trying to protect him and he was trying to protect me. This is my fourth dog I have seen through old age but this little guy was closest to me. If the cats would only act like they care a little, it will help but they are free spirits having lived outside. They sure cozy up when it is time to eat and then run back out. Time will heal. If I didn't have the cats now, I would get another little dog.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It must be so difficult to watch the kitties just go on with their daily lives while you're suffering. I hope that knowing he had a wonderful life with you will ease the pain a little.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss, he sounded like a fantastic companion through the years. I know it's so hard to lose them when you've been through so many years together.

You can always have dogs and cats. Cats and dogs usually get along pretty well or at least tolerate one another. Two of mine are best friends.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hugs to you! Losing a friend is never pleasant. I cry like a baby for days afterwards. I hope you find in peace in the thought that you did the right thing and he was a wonderful companion.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I did the right thing (no doubts) and I hope to appreciate the cats more. At least there is someone to pet and take care of.


----------

